# Thought for the Day - Friday, September 16



## Raven (Sep 16, 2005)

Can fake excrement be considered "Sham-Poo"? 

~ Raven ~


----------



## middie (Sep 16, 2005)

ewwwww raven !!!!!!
it is funny though !! lol


----------



## pdswife (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL!
Giggle giggle!


----------



## tweedee (Sep 16, 2005)

And I thought I'd heard everything


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 16, 2005)

Now that's a new one!  ( Hope the bottle doesn't drip.)


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 17, 2005)

If you can spread Toe Jam on a Sandwich and eat it !


----------



## comissaryqueen (Sep 17, 2005)

If you throw your cat out the window is it considered "kitty litter"?


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 17, 2005)

Toe Jam and Kitty Litter!  So funny!!


----------



## Raven (Sep 17, 2005)

Then again, could fake poo be considered a "Caca-Phoney"?



~ Raven ~


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2005)

omg   That is too funny, you, cqueen and maidrite!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 17, 2005)

Can a banana peel be a yellow slipper (you call them flip flops)?


----------



## Raven (Sep 19, 2005)

If a female deer, sat on a wier, could she be considered a Wier-Doe?


~ Raven ~


----------

